# Fears/Phobias, what are yours?



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 29, 2011)

Seen as AnthonyC seems to target my fears. I thought it would be cool to find out what fears some of you have. 
I have a few fears but full on Phobias (as in physically-start-shaking-and-have-been-known-to-pass-out-its-that-scary phobia!)

Cotton Wool. (I can't even go into the same room as it. The thought right now is making my skin crawl and me feel sick. If i see it at a friends house I full on freak out! It's not cool!) 

Needles/Hospitals. (You know i'm seriously sick when i voluntarily walk into the hospital but no word of a lie I'm normally passed out or knocked out when you bring a needle near me! It doesn't bode well with me always being ill do to my illnesses!) 

Dentists (I'm working on this one. I love my dentist now, she talks fluent spanish and latin, whats not to like? And I can now go and sit in her chair and have things done without too much stress but I've been known to pass out in waiting rooms I get that anxious about going to see the dentist. All because I had a horrible dentist as a kid) 

Zombies
(Seriously, don't even kid about this one. My boyfriend decided to put a zombie film on once. He's never seen someone freak out so much or keep him up all night freaking out. I get that worked up about them, like I can talk about them now but the moment I think too much about it I will seriously freak out! I don't mind pretend ones, like seeing pictures on a computer screen but once you go 28 days later. You have to give me calmer to get me to calm the hell down! It really scares me!) 

Fears, as in I-can-sort-of-deal-with-this-but-i'm-not-happy-and-am-going-to-freak-out fears are;

Spiders, mainly Trantulas. 
If I see one, LIKE I SAW A PICTURE TONIGHT, you can garuntee I will dream about it and freak out and then be like. "Its ok, its just an over-sized spider, I can kill it with my boyfriends over-sized slipper!" and I can now be in the same room as them when they are in cages, the moment they are out of that cage I'm gone! 

Flying,
I'm ok when we're up in the air and ok coming back down but taking off scares the hell out of me! Once I'm in the air I love it and often go to sleep or spend the time looking out the window going "oooh... cloud.... oohh.... earth.... oohh... water..." You get the jist, lol! 

Ok... so we've proved I'm a complete wuss. I'm actually pretty good at keeping calm and being a good leader but what fears i do have are proper fears. 
Everyones scared of something, whats yours? If you say nothing you are a liar.


----------



## jaizei (Oct 29, 2011)

The unknown


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 29, 2011)

I am clausterphobic and do not like elevator's. I got in trouble after I had knee surgery for using my crutches to climb up and down 3 flights of stairs. I have a ten flights of stairs rule. If it is under ten floors I walk. Over ten floors I ride but not happily!


----------



## jackrat (Oct 29, 2011)

Not a full on phobia,but I have a strong dislike for needles and mimes.


----------



## HipsterTorts (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm really really afraid of the dark. I have to keep the TV on all night


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 29, 2011)

I fear.. most bugs... some more than others but I dislike them all.
The dentist... not cool, don't like the idea of not knowing whats going on in my mouth.
I'm scared of heights and sorta clausterphobic but I can usually suck it up and deal with it.


----------



## jjbird60 (Oct 29, 2011)

I HATE elevators I went on the tower of terror in Disney world and never again!!! I try to take the stairs in hotels or malls!


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 29, 2011)

I have probably the weirdest one here. I have a phobia of people staring at me and saying nothing for a really long time. It makes me all nervous and I'm like "WHAAAT!" and they would just keep staring! It just makes me so uncomftorable and I just HATE IT! Even if teachers stares at me I just...it's so hard to explain! My second phobia is I'm claustophobic my brother caused that because when we were little he would always sit on me so I can't breathe and each time I'm in a tight space like that I just scream as loud as I can. Last time I went in a blanket and rolled in a ball by accident and couldn't find the way out and I was like "HELP HAAALP!! I CANT BREATHE!! AHHH HEEELP!" and that is my phobias


----------



## Mao Senpai (Oct 29, 2011)

Speaking of elevators, don't you hate it when you get the stupid moron jumping on it, thinking they are cool or whatever... usually I give them the death stare ... and if they don't cut it out I threatened them with something fierce


----------



## Angrycowgoesmoo (Oct 29, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Speaking of elevators, don't you hate it when you get the stupid moron jumping on it, thinking they are cool or whatever... usually I give them the death stare ... and if they don't cut it out I threatened them with something fierce



 I jump in it but then I start getting scared and I would stop


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Oct 29, 2011)

jjbird60 said:


> I HATE elevators I went on the tower of terror in Disney world and never again!!! I try to take the stairs in hotels or malls!



I could not even look at the tower of terror!!! My 4 year old went on it with my husband in July and loved it!!! Crazy kid!!


----------



## exoticsdr (Oct 29, 2011)

Four more years of Obama.....almost wet myself at the thought.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 29, 2011)

Full on phobia...... Clowns....Spiders.....


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 29, 2011)

High places!


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a fear of heights, but only in certain situations...like when on a ladder or a ferris wheel. Tall buildings, mountain top lookouts into deep gorges, and airplanes are all fine and dandy.

In just the last couple of years, I became claustrophobic, but only in the sleeper of a semitruck. I know when it started. I was having a dream of being buried alive and woke up in the sleeper, with the curtain drawn shut letting no light in. It made it totally pitch black in the sleeper. Jeff was sleeping on the outside, so I felt trapped. Now I usually leave the curtain open a little and will not take the back wall side of the bed. I have no problem any where else, such as a cave.


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Oct 29, 2011)

Spiders both little and big. Or anything that resembles a spider. Ugh or just the thought of them, like now. Ewwww!


----------



## HipsterTorts (Oct 29, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Four more years of Obama.....almost wet myself at the thought.



I have this fear too


----------



## jackrat (Oct 29, 2011)

exoticsdr said:


> Four more years of Obama.....almost wet myself at the thought.


I forgot about that one! I guess I repressed it to the back of my mind.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 29, 2011)

constant alien abduction and gang anal probing.


----------



## stells2 (Oct 30, 2011)

Moths...

Clowns...

Porcelain dolls...

Needles...


----------



## ascott (Oct 30, 2011)

OMG Captain.....just laughed so loud made the dogs bark....shhhhhh LOLOLOLOLOL 

and dr....you almost joined the club of the women who pee themselves .....hahaha , Mary Anne will be so happy to hear we almost had another member....LOL

oh yeah....my fear is of dying by fire or drowning.....not the dying part necessarily but the act of burning or drowning is the part I am not too keen on....would really hurt and take along time...


----------



## cherylim (Oct 30, 2011)

Wasps. I can't be anywhere near one, and panic so much if I am. I'll run out of rooms if one enters, no matter how big the room is, and I struggle to be outside in the summer when they're around - attractions such as theme parks are a particular problem.

I went to a zoo last year and there were thousands there, and nothing in place to stop them. I was just about coping in the open air, but we then went into the monkey cage where you're in with the animals. It was busy, and the wasps were in there as well. I tried to get out but people had to wash their hands at the door before they could leave, and there was a queue blocking the doorway - by the time I made it out I was in tears with everyone looking at me. I've also screamed and run around a bus crying in the past, before jumping off it mid-journey.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 30, 2011)

One more.... Pot dolls that seem to follow you :O


----------



## GBtortoises (Oct 30, 2011)

I fear mis-matched socks.


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 30, 2011)

lol at Angela  I sorta kinda fear heights. I don't like WORKING in high places, like on ladders more than two stories. I LOVE planes though. Single engine private pilot planes are my fave, like a Cesnas or Pipers.


----------



## Momof4 (Nov 1, 2011)

My fears are 
Gong back to work! I think it's the whole interview process. I haven't worked in 9yrs.
Rattle snakes, especially finding one under my feet while driving or popping out at me in the yard!!
Being in a car accident. I'm a great driver but I fear others. I get flashes of head on collisions while sitting at a red light. Not a good feeling!
Dying!!

Phobia used to be needles. I have fainted in the past but since having kids I just dislike them now and do give blood at the blood bank once in a while. My mom would be so proud of me!


----------



## dmarcus (Nov 1, 2011)

dmmj said:


> constant alien abduction and gang anal probing.



This is definitely a fear of mine... Also 3-D rides, those things make me extremely sick....


----------



## StudentoftheReptile (Nov 1, 2011)

Fears? I guess I fear the typical stuff: being in a car accident (probably more so when I'm not the one behind the wheel), falling from a great height, something particularly heavy striking me in the head, etc. The car accident thing is more prevalent, I think, in people who have actually been in accidents before. There's nothing like that feeling of being hit and losing control of the vehicle!

Phobias? Don't much care for roaches or centipedes. Most spiders don't bother me (big hairy tarantulas, I've held before), but the smaller quick ones get me on edge sometimes. There's a few LARGE quick ones around these parts that have nearly scared the poo outta me!


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 1, 2011)

I have an irrational fear of women, all of them. When I talk to my wife I have to close my eyes


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2011)

stells2 said:


> Moths...
> 
> Clowns...
> 
> ...



Here ya go, Kelly...print this out and tack it up someplace where you have to look at it all the time. Immersion therapy!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 1, 2011)

It should have been a porcelain clown doll, eating a moth while holding a needle.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 1, 2011)

LOL! Believe me, I looked. But there don't seem to be any clowns in there, darn it.


----------



## TurtleTortoise (Nov 1, 2011)

I fear waking up in the morning. I need my sleep!


----------



## laramie (Nov 1, 2011)

Spriders and Bugs. Anything with less than two legs or more than four!




laramie said:


> Spriders and Bugs. Anything with less than two legs or more than four!


Although I like ladybugs


----------



## LadyOfTheWord (Nov 3, 2011)

Mao Senpai said:


> Speaking of elevators, don't you hate it when you get the stupid moron jumping on it, thinking they are cool or whatever... usually I give them the death stare ... and if they don't cut it out I threatened them with something fierce



Many years ago. I had really immature friends that would jump as hard as they could in elevators because they knew I had a fear of the cable breaking. Well one time the elevator stopped working between floors!!! We were trapped there for an hour because nobody knew it was stuck (we were visiting a friend at a small art school.) 

My other fears include being jobless/homeless and unplanned pregnancy! O.O 
Also fire.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 3, 2011)

Sarah Palin as president 

Really my only fear is losing a loved one. If our house phone rings late at night or early in the morning I panic, thinking something happened. If someone is running late and I haven't heard from them, I think the worst. I am able to control myself- I don't freak out or anything- but my mind does wander!

I'm not scared of spiders, heights, clowns, the dark, or anything like that.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Nov 3, 2011)

emysemys said:


> stells2 said:
> 
> 
> > Moths...
> ...



OMG I just remembered what else I did not like... any type of dolls and especially mannequins... ugh! What was that movie where the mannequins becomes this girls mother or something... freaked me out!


----------



## cemmons12 (Nov 3, 2011)

Having to get under the house in a crawl space, and bugs! I hate them both! Oh, does my sh*ty job count?


----------



## dmmj (Nov 3, 2011)

there was the movie mannequin, where the mannequin came to life only around one person, then there was the twilight zone where the department store mannequins came to life once a month or so (1 at a time) and got to live out in the real world.

My only real and true fear, is talking on the phone, especially to strangers, I nearly get sick sometimes when I have to use the phone, unless I know the person really well. not a life shattering fear granted, but I am thankful for email and texting now.


----------



## Missy (Nov 3, 2011)

My only real phobia is spiders do to a scary childhood encounter. For those of you with the needle phobia, I love starting I.V.s on you guys. LOL. I let all the newbies poke me for their first time. I guess I should stop before my veins are crapped out.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 3, 2011)

Missy said:


> My only real phobia is spiders do to a scary childhood encounter. For those of you with the needle phobia, I love starting I.V.s on you guys. LOL. I let all the newbies poke me for their first time. I guess I should stop before my veins are crapped out.



I can honestly tell you you would not want to come near me with a needle.

I'm going to regret asking this, i think, but whats I.V.s?


----------



## lindsay44 (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm terrified of heights. I can't climb up more than three steps on a ladder because I'm shaking and terrified. My dog went near a cliff edge once and I broke down screaming and in tears I was so terrified. He came running back to me worried because I was hysterical. 
Also needles, pain, anything witha beetle looking face( that includes caterpillars), the dark and I'm claustrophobic. I can't stand having anything covering my face. I've woken up screaming and fighting as if my life was on the line because my blanket was over my head. Makes me feel like im suffocating if my face is covered even if I can breathe just fine
Also swimming in the ocean and in rivers and lakes. I'm only not scared when I'm in a pool and can see the bottom. I'm a very very good swimmer but it's what could be in the water that scares me.


----------



## Missy (Nov 4, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> > My only real phobia is spiders do to a scary childhood encounter. For those of you with the needle phobia, I love starting I.V.s on you guys. LOL. I let all the newbies poke me for their first time. I guess I should stop before my veins are crapped out.
> ...



It's a catheter inserted through a needle that allows an infusion of fluids directly into the veins. LOL, hope that did not scare you.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 4, 2011)

Missy said:


> It's a catheter inserted through a needle that allows an infusion of fluids directly into the veins. LOL, hope that did not scare you.



No. I've had them in lots of times. I have to have my arm numbed with cream first and still freak out.
I spent lots of time in hospital not to long ago as I was very poorly!


----------



## Missy (Nov 4, 2011)

stephiiberrybean said:


> Missy said:
> 
> 
> > It's a catheter inserted through a needle that allows an infusion of fluids directly into the veins. LOL, hope that did not scare you.
> ...



I have had several people pass out on me, all men, LOL.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 4, 2011)

well I can almost garuntee if I don't pass out on you I will end up crying my eyes out and physically shaking. 

Although the first time I got admitted into hospital I was in that much pain I half passed out from fear and half from pain! (not to mention I was very dyhydrated and hadn't eaten anything for quite a while!) 



Missy said:


> I have had several people pass out on me, all men, LOL.


----------



## chase thorn (Nov 6, 2011)

i am emetophobic... silly huh? hah


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 6, 2011)

I GOOGLE'd it, so I know what it is, but when I first saw the word I thought it meant you were afraid of emoticons!   :shy:


----------



## chase thorn (Nov 6, 2011)

that would be a funny phobia!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 6, 2011)

dmmj said:


> My only real and true fear, is talking on the phone, especially to strangers, I nearly get sick sometimes when I have to use the phone, unless I know the person really well. not a life shattering fear granted, but I am thankful for email and texting now.



I am very much the same way, though I'm not sure I'd consider it a fear. Maybe more along the lines of anxiety.


----------



## fbsmith3 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wikipedia says;Eemetophobic is the most common phobia in the world. wow

I though Gynophobia, the fear of women, would be at least 50% of the population.


----------



## jaizei (Nov 6, 2011)

fbsmith3 said:


> I though Gynophobia, the fear of women, would be at least 50% of the population.



More like Gamophobia, the fear of marriage


----------



## chase thorn (Nov 6, 2011)

ive been that way since i was very very little! :/


----------



## nikki0601 (Nov 6, 2011)

Spiders really creep me out, I will scream and run from one, I actually wrecked my truck over a tiny jumping spider, lol.. biggest fear is water, dark water like in a swamp but most other bodies of water scare me to, if i cant see whats in it I aint going in.. and zombies, creeps me out bad but I love zombie movies and the series The Walking Dead, on AMC, its so awesome!!


----------



## lynnedit (Nov 6, 2011)

Here ya go, Kelly...print this out and tack it up someplace where you have to look at it all the time. Immersion therapy! 








OMG, she never blinks!!!! No wonder these scare you.

Phobia=deep, dark water. Don't ask me to go underwater cave exploring, *shudder*


----------

